# New case



## dark2099 (May 3, 2008)

I would like to replace my Antec 900 Series case for something slightly bigger and that has some better airflow (might be a fault of my own for not doing any cable management).  Budget wise I have about $200 (including any/all fans), and all the shopping will be done at either/or/both Fry's and Microcenter.


----------



## dark2099 (May 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021


----------



## blkhogan (May 3, 2008)

Newegg has so much more to choose from. Any reason you are not listing them as a source?

Just a few I found:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233013
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215009
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144203
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811124124
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133152

200.00 kinda limits you on what to choose from.


----------



## dark2099 (May 3, 2008)

Since I'm moving out in a couple of months, I need to save $ and parents would get really pissed if they knew I got something, I have been meaning to contact newegg about when would be a good day to order something to have it arrive on a specific day and time (if that is possible).


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 3, 2008)

The gigabyte Aurora and Thermaltake Armor are top notch. The NZXT Tempest is pretty cool too, but I cant find that anywhere. Too bad Antecs P182/p190 (with psu and without) isnt within range. Well it may be. It has cable management and plenty of air cooling.


----------



## dark2099 (May 3, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> The gigabyte Aurora and Thermaltake Armor are top notch. The NZXT Tempest is pretty cool too, but I cant find that anywhere. Too bad Antecs P182/p190 (with psu and without) isnt within range. Well it may be. It has cable management and plenty of air cooling.



For the NZXT do you mean this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047 
and the Antec this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129025


----------



## blkhogan (May 4, 2008)

A buddy of mine has the Gigabyte Aurora. Looks good and has alot of room. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233013


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> A buddy of mine has the Gigabyte Aurora. Looks good and has alot of room.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233013


+1 and the metal/aluminum is 1.0mm thick. If you pound on it, it will probably break. I could imagine it.


----------



## AsRock (May 4, 2008)

The TT Armor is VERY well built.  I have 2 120mm and 1 80mm fans in the front.  a 92mm + 120mm at the rear. and still able to fit 12 HDD's in it. IF you get the steal one though keep in mind that it's HEAVY and when all ya stuff is in it it's really heavy for a PC..

Another good thing is that it's all filtered at the front and you are able to pick up iCages from Egg so you can add more drives and a extra 120mm fan.  I my self did not go for the one with the fan on the side due to dust.


----------



## dark2099 (May 5, 2008)

So many choices I can't decide....


----------



## kenkickr (May 5, 2008)

Not near as expensive nor appeasing as the others I'd recommend the CoolerMaster CM 690: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

Plenty of room and room for 8 fans ranging from 80mm-140mm( 2x 140mm on top, 2x 140mm on  side, 1 140mm on the bottom, 1 120mm in the front, 1 120mm in the rear, and 1 80mm x 15mm fan behind motherboard tray).


----------



## Squirrely (May 5, 2008)

Why not just do some cable management and get some higher CFM fans if you have to for your Antec 900? Save some cash. 

Heres the Cable Managment Helpdesk: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48836 Just moving around a few cables can really drop temps down.


----------



## dark2099 (May 5, 2008)

I'm thinking about that (already replaced the rear 120mm exhaust with a Scythe 133 CFM fan), but the problem is I don't know exactly how much cable management the case is capable of due to limited space between the bottom of the motherboard tray and side panel.


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2008)

This is a great case, and I just happen to be selling one cheap. It's huge, and incredibly well made. Airflow is excellent, and it has a nice removable motherboard tray.  Mine is the silver version.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811165013[/QUOTE]


----------



## dark2099 (May 5, 2008)

So I just went through and tried doing some cable management on my Antec, needless to say it probably wont help much in the long run considering that there are only 2x2 inch by 1 inch "holes" for running wires through, which unfortunetly means I can't put the side cover back on.  Can't say I notice a big change in temps either so I'm still deciding which case to get.


----------



## freaksavior (May 5, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119121&Tpk=stacker+832

awesome case! i know its a little over your budget but its a good case.


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119121&Tpk=stacker+832
> 
> awesome case! i know its a little over your budget but its a good case.



+1 for that awesome case. And dark, you planning to buy extra hdds? If you are then I suggest get a case with at least 6+ 3.5 internal bays.


----------



## dark2099 (May 5, 2008)

I'm good on HDDs, gonna talk to Newegg tomorrow about shipping stuff will prolly order mid week so keep the suggestions coming. Thanks for all that have been suggested.


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

You like this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154


----------



## Kursah (May 5, 2008)

I'd say if you're feeling fiesty, get out the dremel and make some holes in the MB tray for better cable MGT...I read quite a few threads before I got my 900 (x-mas gift from G/F), and while I spent a bit of time, and with the 2 holes provided don't feel I need to cut yet as my temps are good, many others have cut a couple holes near the bottom of the MB near the PSU area to hide and route wires and a couple up near each top corner for power connections and such. Google some Antec900 modding and you'll find a decent ammount of people have done quite a bit of modding to these in varied fashios to successfully attain good cable management, airflow management and such.

If you're hell bent on spending money on a different case, then I suppose it's not worth it for ya, I myself haven't cut into my 900, as I said earlier I feel I did a good enough job to not need it.

I also have my front arranged with my DVD drive at the very bottom, my 2 Fan/HDDbays take up the next 6 slots, and the 2 fillers at the very top, works out quite well imo.


----------



## dark2099 (May 5, 2008)

Probably at the top of my list right now, the only thing that is kinda bugging me is that my 900 has 2 front 120mm fans and the 200mm top fan.  Any body have any idea about this case?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047




Kursah said:


> I'd say if you're feeling fiesty, get out the dremel and make some holes in the MB tray for better cable MGT...I read quite a few threads before I got my 900 (x-mas gift from G/F), and while I spent a bit of time, and with the 2 holes provided don't feel I need to cut yet as my temps are good, many others have cut a couple holes near the bottom of the MB near the PSU area to hide and route wires and a couple up near each top corner for power connections and such. Google some Antec900 modding and you'll find a decent ammount of people have done quite a bit of modding to these in varied fashios to successfully attain good cable management, airflow management and such.
> 
> If you're hell bent on spending money on a different case, then I suppose it's not worth it for ya, I myself haven't cut into my 900, as I said earlier I feel I did a good enough job to not need it.
> 
> I also have my front arranged with my DVD drive at the very bottom, my 2 Fan/HDDbays take up the next 6 slots, and the 2 fillers at the very top, works out quite well imo.



I don't have dremel or any decent modding experience, as for re-arranging things (thanks for the suggestion, wasn't sure if that was possible) I might try that tomorrow but considering that I can't put one of the panels on the case as is, I'd like the upgrade.


----------



## Kursah (May 5, 2008)

Actually TPU just reviewed this case this last week, it scored decently, but was chincier than expected. I'm sure it'd do a good job.

I run all my 120MM's at 50% and my 200MM at 100%, works great for me. I wonder if anyone else makes a 200MM fan that could be shoe-horned in there, I wouldn't mind a higher flowing 200MM fan, but imo it does a pretty good job for my needs.

Why does it bug you with 2x120 front, and 1x120 and 1x200 exhaust? You could get the Antec 1200 hehe, taller, a little uglier, 3 120mm intakes, 2x120 rear, 1x200 top, I think 2x120 side, that should be enuf airflow and size lol! If they weren't so damned expensive that is...right now it's way too much money for whatcha get. I think the Tempest is in the same boat, a little too pricey for whatcha get, but it does look like a decent case.

Check TPU's hardware reviews from last week, it's in there. :toast;

EDIT: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Tempest


----------



## dark2099 (May 5, 2008)

I guess having 2 intake fans in front would just seem better for improved cooling (I can get picky about little things at times), I'd like the Antec 1200 but have yet to find it for sale anywhere.  And after checking that review I can see why it does cost so much less, hows about the Coolermaster Cosmos.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138

And now I'm realizing that maybe instead of a case I want to get the DFI Lanparty board...choices choices....


----------



## dark2099 (May 5, 2008)

Picked up the Cosmos 1000, just liked it too much, at some point in the near future i probably will be replacing all the fans in it.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 6, 2008)

The Antec 900 is an Open Chassis even though it's a mediocre case it does have Premium Air Flow I think an NZXT case would be a downgrade. the Cosmos is a better case but it's a Closed Chassis so the Air Flow is mediocre, the 1010 Model fixes this with the Side Case Fan.

- Christine


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2008)

Not the best pics but some inside TT Armor pics.


----------



## dark2099 (May 6, 2008)

With both the Cosmos and Antec, they have 2 audio connections on one line, one being a AC97 and the other HD Audio, which one should I have plugged into the motherboard?


----------



## calvary1980 (May 6, 2008)

HD 

- Christine


----------



## dark2099 (May 6, 2008)

Okies, that's odd then, I have that one connected, but don't hear anything coming from the front headphone jack (don't really have a use for it, but just wanna have it set up and running for shits and giggles.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 6, 2008)

Check your Bios.

- Christine


----------



## dark2099 (May 6, 2008)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (May 6, 2008)

Hey bro i say you keep your Antec 900 and just do some cable management, at first I was like you, ready to give up on my 900 until i saw a thread about wire management for it, here is how mine came out if you have any questions PM me.....now i am in love with my 900 all over again lol g/l with your decision


----------



## xu^ (May 6, 2008)

+1 for the TT Armour ,got 1 myself last week and very impressed with it.

total of 5 fans as standard

250mm side panel intake fan
120mm front intake 
120mm rear exhaust 
 92mm rear exhaust 
 92mm top exhaust 

the 2 120mm fans are both blue led fans and look cool at night

u can reposition the power/reset panel on any bay on the front.
overall its dropped my temps about 10c over what they were in my old case that had 3x 80mm fans,and its enabled me to increase my cpu overclock and still have a lower temp than i had before 
also its much quieter than im used to,all these fans and i can barely hear it tbh,my freezer 7 pro is louder than any of the case fans.

but as mentioned it is heavy,but if u dont plan on moving it about then its not a problem.


----------



## AsRock (May 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Okies, that's odd then, I have that one connected, but don't hear anything coming from the front headphone jack (don't really have a use for it, but just wanna have it set up and running for shits and giggles.





Check  in Control Panel for sound option and activate the HD hardware. Be called some thing like Digital Output Device (HDMI)

Or if you have a sound icon on your taskbar right click it and select Playback Devices.


----------

